# DT Swiss R1800 vs Reynolds Solitude



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm looking to upgrade my wheels - currently running mavic cxp22 - my budget is right around 500
I have a chance to get either a set of DTSwiss 1800 takeoffs from a Giant TCR or a new set of Reynolds solitudes

Can't find a lot of info on the DT Swiss but the Reynolds are listed as 1550gms

I'm about 190lbs and ride a couple hundred miles a week

Thanks in advance for your input


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The DT Swiss wheels off the Giant are a "Limited Edition" version made for Giant exclusively.

Going by what info I've found - which isn't much, the R1800 will be around 1850 grams for the set. 


The rear weighs 1040g and the front is 840g. The hubs are DT Swiss 370 20h front and 24h rear. DT Swiss spokes and DT Swiss RR585 rims.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback - so although they're very cool looking, they're heavier than the Reynolds...


----------

